# XM reception vs Sirius



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a XMP3i with home kit and vehicle kit (in my work truck).
I travel the whole state, and there are like 3 spots along some mountain passes and one tunnel where I lose XM reception. In other words, almost never.

I just bought a new car, which came with an in dash Sirius radio and 3 month free trial. Just driving around town, and in strange places like on top of a bridge with no obstructions anywhere, the radio just stops playing and says "Aquiring Satellite". Then starts about 5 or 10 seconds later.

I know the two systems use different satellites, but is this normal for Sirius to drop out regularly, while XM never does? I was thinking of adding the car to my subscription, but if its gonna drop out, Ill just get a vehicle kit for the car for my XMP3i.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

My experience with XM is the same, driving throughout the state, virtually never lose reception. I've never used Sirius. I do recall that several years ago there was a day or two where XM reception was degraded, and they sent out emails that there had been some sort of satellite failure. The situation was corrected within a day or so. Perhaps there is some temporary problem with Sirius.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Could just be the antenna locations, my factory Sirius antenna is centered on the trunk where as all my XM aftermarket antennas I put above the windshield on the drivers side. I definitely lose them in different spots, Sirius/trunk gets it in drive though overhangs where the XM/windshield will get hit going under overpasses more often.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Still trying to get a handle on it. I would hope its not the antenna location, since its on the roof (back above trunk), and looks like a combo AM/FM/Satellite stick (about a foot long). My XM is the typical one inch square magnet on the opposite side (front) of roof.

Checked with my boss, who has Sirius (and the same kind of antenna in the same location) on his pickup, and he said he hasnt had a single dropout. I get about 4 to 6 per hour.

Im going to document the times and numbers, and return the vehicle to the dealer and tell them to fix it.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Still trying to get a handle on it. I would hope its not the antenna location, since its on the roof (back above trunk), and looks like a combo AM/FM/Satellite stick (about a foot long).
> 
> Im going to document the times and numbers, and return the vehicle to the dealer and tell them to fix it.


I just finished a trip to TX and never had a dropout that I noted. At home with my inside dock I have gotten signal fades which seem to be occurring when the satellites reach the crossover of the northern part of the figure 8. Wondered if there was a handoff problem between the satellite transmitters.

On another note Dave, I had a home dock that went bad. The antenna pass-thru won't work so I get antenna not detected error. Once thing I note on these is an intermittent power loss could cause the same error. Great!!! two things to hook up to a dock and either of them cause the same error report. They may fix it by taking out the radio and reinstalling the power and antenna.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

One other thing might be a radio refresh, I've never had to do it on my factory setup but my aftermarket radios I have had to refresh several times. Just have to have the radio on, I think to channel 1 and go online and ask for a refresh.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks. I dont know how I would do a radio refresh, since the radio is in 3 month trial mode, and not on my account. Im going to call Kia later in the week, and ask them. 

One question, we have a terrestrial transmitter for XM on a building downtown. Does Sirius have terrestrial transmitters as well? I would think if they do, it would preclude satellite dropouts even if the satellite did figure 8, and have issues. Wish the car had come with XM.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as you have the radio ID just go to the refresh site:
https://care.siriusxm.com/retailrefresh_view.action

No login required.


----------

